
6 ways climate change and disease helped topple the Roman Empire - ALee
https://www.vox.com/the-big-idea/2017/10/30/16568716/six-ways-climate-change-disease-toppled-roman-empire
======
DrScump
The photo caption misspells _Yersinia_.

